
Neuroscience backs up the Buddhist belief  that “the self” isn’t constant - tlobcap
http://qz.com/506229/neuroscience-backs-up-the-buddhist-belief-that-the-self-isnt-constant-but-ever-changing/
======
Dylan16807
What? I don't see any connection between whether self is constant and whether
it has a specific area of the brain or not.

And of course it's not constant; as you learn things, your behavior changes,
that's dead-obvious.

Am I missing something?

